# cutting honeycombs for exhaust fan?



## RaptorZX3 (Jul 26, 2008)

ok i asked this question on another forum, but i want to ask it here.

i have a Sonata 2 case, and i use 3 Noctua S12-1200 at the front, CPU heatsink (Scythe Ninja) and back for exhaust. My guess is it would be better for me to cut the honeycomb vents on the back, and then replace this with a standard 120mm fan grill, to increase airflow.

since the Noctua S12 series are silent with good airflow, but not much air pressure though, so maybe some of that air have a hard time passing thru the honeycomb holes since it's low on air pressure.

what do you think?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2008)

It will help a little bit, the honeycomb design is less resrictive than the small circles by far...my last case I cut out the rear mesh/grille (small holes), lined with vacuum hose of 3/16" (vehicle grade stuff)..put the fan on and let her rip...it was on my PC desk so I didn't worry about anything hitting the blades..I never put a grille on it, noticed maybe a degree or so drop in temps...but it made me feel better to know the exhaust had that much more free-flow.

I'd say you'd be better off with higher quality fans that have better CFM, and if you pay enough, not as much noise aside from air movement.

Don't expect a massive difference in temps from doing so though...I was kinda bummed truth be told...but once it's done, ya can't go back!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2008)

Cutting those grills out can give you 40-60% better airflow. i do it to all my cases and it works a treat.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd say go for it as those particular fans are very sensitive to restrictions.
I've ordered 2 for my exhausts, but use their new NF-P12 for the intakes, which are more restrictive, even after cutting the fan grills. 

They are good fans for very low noise apps, but the trade off is airflow.

Still, I'm enjoying them.

Edit: I'd get at least 1 P12 for your intake, as that is always a restriction issue.
They seem to sell at the same price, and the difference in noise levels is minute.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 26, 2008)

How to cut them ?

Can anyone suggest me what to do with my case : Thermaltake Bach VX


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 26, 2008)

Heavy duty tin snips work a treat.
You just need to grind off the burrs left behind.

I don't know your case, but let me check it out.

Edit: You might not get the cutters in there, those holes are small.
Looks like time for the Dremel with a cutting disk.
Just remember to remove the fan before you cut.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> How to cut them ?
> 
> Can anyone suggest me what to do with my case : Thermaltake Bach VX




I like using a Dremel.



King Wookie said:


> Heavy duty tin snips work a treat.
> You just need to grind off the burrs left behind.
> 
> I don't know your case, but let me check it out.



Yeah, they work too need a file to smooth those edges after though. Well you do with the dremel too but much more fun with a dremel HAHA.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 26, 2008)

While you are at it, do the same with the front fan. There at least you won't need a finger guard.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 26, 2008)

Where should i buy a dremel ? and what does it look like ?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 26, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Where should i buy a dremel ? and what does it look like ?


Wal Mart Home Depot and other well known hardware store, if you get one with adjustable speed you be able to do more stuff with it there kinda cool for stuff around the house too lol.

Here's the one i have but you should not have to spend near this amount
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=129663-353-400-3/55&lpage=none

The Dremel 400 Series XPR has adjustable speed to your needs but not finding it on it's own . As if you buy it as a kit they cost $60+.  I got mine about 2 year ago and still works great.

This is the older 300 series.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10099162

Shop around you could get cheaper prices. Sanding over 15k RPM speed is not good if i remember right.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 26, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Cutting those grills out can give you 40-60% better airflow. i do it to all my cases and it works a treat.



Love the color scheme!


----------



## freakshow (Jul 27, 2008)

Make sure you DON'T get a COREDLESS Dremel  good luck and have fun


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 27, 2008)

freakshow said:


> Make sure you DON'T get a COREDLESS Dremel  good luck and have fun



why's that ?


----------



## freakshow (Jul 27, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> why's that ?



cause that battery goes down to quick cutting metal.....well it did in my case lol


----------



## AsRock (Jul 27, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Love the color scheme!



Cheers, been thinking of actually finishing it of yellow brackets and yellow IO plate ( on the outside and re doing the spray job too. Need to find the best SATA cables 1st what are long enough for my needs.  All so moving soon so had to put all that on hold .





freakshow said:


> cause that battery goes down to quick cutting metal.....well it did in my case lol




yeah, to be honest i y self don't buy cordless as the battery cost a load when needs replacing.


----------



## Nick89 (Jul 27, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Love the color scheme!



seconded


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 28, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Cutting those grills out can give you 40-60% better airflow. i do it to all my cases and it works a treat.



LoL then you reach around the back of the case to unplug something and lose a finger! well i know i would.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been thinking about dremeling mine too!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 28, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> LoL then you reach around the back of the case to unplug something and lose a finger! well i know i would.



I've clipped one of my fingers on one thats it since then I've always handled it differently.  Ive checked the PANA fan blades there surly ones you do not want to mess with as there sharp edged HAAH.  It's the inside that bothers me more as you do not feel the air flow lol.


----------



## RaptorZX3 (Aug 2, 2008)

so would simple metal cutters would do the trick too?

i used the same cutters in my Sonata 2 to cut the small slot-cards metal guides because some of them have a wider back plate and those guides come in conflict (especially with dual-slots video cards, and my Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtremegamer sound card...)


----------

